# How To Keep Track of Your Finances?



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

My dad is sick and tired of doing 'the money' i.e. keeping track of the budget. Also, I think my mom & I could do a better job in some areas, (he doesn't always question, or bother to figure out how we could save some $ here and $ there, which would add up in the end). 
My question is: what's a good way to keep track of your finances at home? I know some people use excel, as well as other programs out there to help you keep track...But where should I start, and what should I use? Also, we have a small at-home business with an eBay store, looking to start up on Etsy too, and would like a good way to keep track of that $ as well...

How do you do it? I know everyone does it a little different, I'm good on computers, but don't know much about using excel (could learn though). I thought I'd check into my options before trying to do it by hand the old fashioned way in a book, but maybe there's a good method to that too?...
Thanks


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

We use Quicken for our personal finances and QuickBooks for the accounts for our farm and rental properties.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I just put everything in notepad, daily in and out, and what it's for or from. weekly and monthly totals. At the end of each month, I compare to previous months and make notes accordingly. After a while, you can spot a negative trend on the daily activity and head it off before it gets too far along. OR a positive. A recent decision I made had a net $1.33 per day positive effect on my financials. If you don't think $1.33 a day is worth having, it's $500 a year, more or less.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

zong said:


> If you don't think $1.33 a day is worth having, it's $500 a year, more or less.


That's exactly why I'm wanting to keep better track!

What else do you all use?


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Quicken for both personal and ebay tracking. I just make seperate revenue and expenditure categories for the Ebay related revenue and expenditures, "Ebay sales" "Ebay postage" "Ebay supplies" etc.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I've heard of QuickBooks...Since I just became a store on eBay, I get a free month of it, so I might give it a try!

Thanks for the replies


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I use quicken home & business. Under $100 and we now have 4 years of records.

It tells us when we can spend money and on what. It's only as good as you make it though.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If all you need is money in money out Excel is a simple quick way of keeping track. You can write your own formulas pretty easily.


----------



## Lisa912 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have used both Quicken and Quickbooks. Quicken is best for a family or small business. Quick Books is great but more complicated than you need.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use Microsoft money. I got it years ago for 29.95 no idea what it would cost now. You can link it to your bank account and it will update itself or do it manually. It will give you graphs of where all your money is and shows how much is spent on what items. I love it, I imagine its very similiar to quickbooks.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

wes917 said:


> I use Microsoft money.
> --
> I love it, I imagine its very similiar to quickbooks.


I have not heard of Microsoft money...I'll have to look into that - Thanks!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I use excel, but I loooove excel (no, I'm not a techie nerd, haha, I just love excel) 

Ifi


----------

